
Windows 10 to offer Paint and WordPad as optional features - lelf
https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/01/29/windows-10-to-offer-paint-and-wordpad-as-optional-features/
======
Santosh83
They're really pushing the Paint3D app, the Mixed Reality Viewer and the
Photos app to take over Paint's roles and beyond. As for Wordpad they probably
will deprecate and disable to gently nudge people to online Office 365 cloud
subscriptions. Another reason I suppose is to decouple these apps from Windows
system so their replacements can be updated through the store instead of
waiting for OS feature updates.

~~~
nathanaldensr
Paint3D is an atrocious, poorly-designed app. Tools are all over the place,
familiar shortcuts have disappeared, and the UI looks like it was designed for
the Windows 8 vision of Windows-on-a-tablet. No thanks. WIN+R, mspaint, ENTER
--every time.

~~~
arminiusreturns
Use rufus to burn a linux iso and install over the top. No more windows.
Really need something? Run it in wine.

Break away from Microsofts abusive ecosystem.

~~~
gambiting
Visual Studio doesn't run in Wine as far as I know.

~~~
ta999999171
VSCode is cross platform, what does Visual Studio do that it can't?

~~~
gambiting
We build games for PS4 and Xbox One, as far as I know neither SDK has
integrations for VS Code.

Can you do assembly view and memory editing in VS Code by the way? I honestly
don't know.

~~~
nullvoxpopuli
VS Code isn't an IDE, as much as people want it to be

~~~
wayneftw
Yes it is. IDE = integrated development environment.

It has integrated git. It has integrated debuggers. It has integrated database
tools. It has integration on tap, with extensions.

------
Jedd
> As you can see in the above screenshot, a system reboot is required to
> uninstall Paint and WordPad.

This is spectacular, and I'm consumed with curiosity wrt what's going on under
the hood when you remove these two programmes.

More than just changes to file associations, natch.

Along with:

> The size of Microsoft Paint is 6.68 MB and WordPad occupies 6.25 MB ...

... and my curiosity extends to what kind of non-enterprise user (ie. someone
who has to attend to this step manually) would bother.

------
seieste
My predictions

Sometime within the next 2 years, Microsoft will release Word3D, which will be
a text editor written in Electron and which will consume 100MB of memory to
edit a 1KB text file.

~~~
askvictor
Back in the 90s I used to make fun of emacs for being a text editor that took
up 20MB of disk space.

~~~
yunruse
Ah yes, who can forget Eighteen Megabytes And Constant Swapping? IIRC it comes
from the Lispy environment that lends it its scriptability. Memory is cheap
nowadays so we can afford to be less suave and use the multi-purpose well-
rounded duct tape that is Javascript

------
jotm
It's been a loooong time since I used them. Sometimes, maybe on a fresh
install, maybe when Win10 has decided to reset your defaults, there's that
rare .rtf, .nfo, .bmp or some other file that awakens WordPad or Paint from
their deep slumber in the depths of Microsoft Hell.

Presumably, Cthulhu comes next, which is why it's vital to hit the X button as
soon as possible and stave off the apocalypse.

------
chrisseaton
Makes sense - if you don’t need them why have them installed. I wish operating
systems had better ways to let you install less _stuff_.

~~~
Dylan16807
It doesn't make sense. Paint and notepad provide basic functionality and are
less than a megabyte (and the size could be optimized more). Making them
optional provides zero real-world benefit, with the downside that now some
systems now have no way to edit a text file.

~~~
chrisseaton
Aren’t we talking about WordPad, not NotePad? I don’t think editing images is
basic functionality for most users!

~~~
Dylan16807
It's wordpad _and_ notepad.

The stuff paint does is basic functionality. Sometimes you need to crop or
resize an image or draw a box.

~~~
cm2187
But paint is the default app for opening images, because of course, if you
want to go through your 1200 holiday pics, you want to open them one by one in
paint one after the other!

Thanks God Microsoft wisely resets my default away from irfanview when they
(force) upgrade my OS!

~~~
Dylan16807
The default program for opening images is Photos, though.

~~~
cm2187
I think it must be because I uninstalled Photos that windows updates
frequently reset my default to Paint.

Either way not OK to fuck with users default apps.

------
butz
How about adding option to customize "additional features" during Windows
installation, like it was in Windows 98?

------
vezycash
Microsoft is confused.

------
modzu
how about candy crush???

------
sys_64738
For Windows do you really need any other apps than a default browser and WSL
installed by default?

~~~
ISL
Last I checked, I couldn't run any X apps under WSL.

~~~
ptrott2017
As ac said \- use something like X410 for xserver in windows and in wsl set:
export DISPLAY=:0

for other approaches see:

[https://askubuntu.com/questions/993225/whats-the-easiest-
way...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/993225/whats-the-easiest-way-to-run-
gui-apps-on-windows-subsystem-for-linux-as-of-2018)

~~~
ISL
Thanks!

I'll be very happy the day I can

    
    
      sudo apt install lyx gnuplot octave octave-forge darktable gimp fluxbox
    

on a windows box, and have my workplace spring to life, all dependencies
handled.

I'm very glad to hear that wsl has a viable display export -- the next time I
have occasion to use a Windows 10 box, I'll give it a try.

